# slingshot bands



## sofus123 (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi  
I am new to the slingshot world and i was Wondering if i could draw double theraband gold set (I am 14 years old)

thanks


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Are they tapered? You will have to just exsperiment and see if you can yank them back. That's the fun of slingshots


----------



## sofus123 (Jun 15, 2014)

Ok thanks  and yes they are tapered


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

sofus123 said:


> Hi
> I am new to the slingshot world and i was Wondering if i could draw double theraband gold set (I am 14 years old)
> 
> thanks


You don't need doubles. Single TBG works just fine. If you can't draw them now, you will later. Not necessary for good shooting.


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

I agree with treefork, double TGB is just not necessary. Although if you want to try I am 15 y/o 6' tall and it is definitely a big strain and I lose all my accuracy.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Don't need it it, but if you really want to, you could draw skinny (1/2 inch) doubles.


----------



## sofus123 (Jun 15, 2014)

Ok i go with single!  and thanks for all the answers.


----------

